# Puffy eyes?



## kingsleysmommy (Nov 6, 2010)

I switched my 3 year-old hedgie's bedding from Carefresh to aspen shavings a month ago. About two weeks ago, I noticed that her eyes were puffy-- it's like there's pinkish tissue bulging out around her eye. That might not be the best description because it doesn't look too severe.. almost like allergies or something. Because there was no oozing or anything and she was behaving/eating/drinking normally, I thought maybe she was just allergic to the bedding, so I gave her a bath and switched switched back to Carefresh. Last week, I thought it was getting better, but this week, I can see that it isn't. Again, there's no oozing and she isn't acting like it bothers her, but I don't think this is normal?

Other than the bedding, what could be causing this? The only other thing I can think of would be that she's always been a little bit of a chub, and maybe it's gotten to the point where it's not safe? (She can still curl up in a ball, though.) 

Anyway, I just moved to a new state, so I'm not established with a vet yet, but I plan to get her an appointment as soon as I can this week to check things out. Until then, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If you can post a picture it will help the experts tell you what might be up. No one on here can replace a vet though so I'm glad to hear that you are already planning to take her. I hope that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not a health expert but it does kind of sound like allergies, besides the change in bedding has anything else changed in the house, and is she around anything like house plants or animals? I'm not sure about hedgehogs but humans have been known to develop allergies overnight, I had an uncle who wasn't allergic to anything and one day basically became allergic to his plants and animals.

But indeed either way a vet visit is needed. I hate to be the one to break out the C word but our little spiked friends are prone to cancer, especially when they start getting into the older ages. I hope its not, but this is why she needs to see a vet.

Welcome to HHC, best place for hedgehog information.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I hope it is just an alergy to the aspen. Let us know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

First off, get rid of the aspen. Aspen frequently causes allergies. Usually allergies to aspen shows as a rash, rec skin, scratching, sneezing and runny nose. It's best to put her on cloth. Polar fleece cut to fit works great and fleece does not need to be hemmed. 

She does need to see a vet. I have had 2 hedgehogs with very slight protrusions of the the pink eye tissue and bother were tumours.


----------



## kingsleysmommy (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Kingsley has an appointment at 4 this afternoon. I'm trying to prepare myself for it being potentially serious. :\ I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck and best wishes to you both!
I hope it goes well.


----------



## kingsleysmommy (Nov 6, 2010)

I got her to sit still enough for a picture. It's cold here, so she's all bundled up:


----------



## kingsleysmommy (Nov 6, 2010)

Vet put her on Baytril, twice a day for two weeks. He said if she wasn't showing improvement in five days, I should bring her back, and they'll put her out for a more thorough exam. He felt for tumors and didn't feel anything, but he also said, ".. but that doesn't mean there isn't anything there." So I am cautiously optimistic, even though he didn't give me an exact diagnosis.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope your little one has a a speedy recovery. Thank you for the update. Please keep letting us know how is doing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She sure is adorable. I hope that she gets to feeling better & that it isn't too serious. Keep a close eye on her & keep us posted! I'm glad you took her to the vet.


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

What was it? What did the vet say. My hedgie has the same thing. I already use fleece so I don't know what it could be. Let me know. Thanks!


----------

